# PHPMyAdmin bei Strato



## emigrant21 (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist. Hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen...

Ich habe Webspace + MySQL-DB bei Strato. Habe da PHPMyAdmin installiert um diese einzurichten. Dabei gibt es zwei Probleme:

1. Das Laden der PHPMyAdmin-Seiten dauert ewig.

2. Auf der linken Seite erscheinen dann sehr viele Datenbanken (würde mal sagen mehrere Hundert), auf die ich aber keinen Zugriff habe... (Ist logisch, in meinem Webhosting-Paket ist ja auch nur eine DB enthalten) Es wäre eine endlose Sucherei, die eine DB in der Liste zu finden, die jetzt mir gehört... Wenn die überhaupt dabei ist...

Also irgendwas läuft da schief. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung was...
Kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass Strato selbst davon abrät, PHPMyAdmin zu benutzen? Bieten die vielleicht ein eigenes Tool an? Habe keinen Hinweis auf so etwas auf den Seiten entdecken können...

Kleine Info: Benutze die neueste PHPMyAdmin-Version 2.6.3 pl1.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Andreas


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juli 2005)

Du must nur in der config von deinem phpMyAdmin deine Datenbank definieren,
dann kriegst du diese vielen anderen auch nicht mehr angezeigt und alles wird deutlich
schneller.
Wenn ich es richtig erinnere, dann ist es die Einstellung "only_db", in die deine
Datenbanknummer muss.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## emigrant21 (16. Juli 2005)

Super, jetzt klappt's!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

